# Try this smoothie recipe for weightlifting



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

After months of experimenting with combinations of ingredients and amounts, I have created what is the best smoothie to have ever existed. Ok, I'll be a little more modest about it: I really enjoy this formula. And the idea is the smoothie should be useful to weightlifting in providing energy and helping build muscle.

Here's the recipe:
1.25 cup Lime sherbert
1 cup frozen strawberries
10 oz. lemonade
1 peach or 1/3 can of sliced peaches
1 scoop Optimum Nutrition whey protein vanilla flavor
Throw it all in the blender, and that's it. It tastes amazing. But here's the great part, this is what you get from it:

Calories: 600!!!!
Fat: 3g (5% DV)
Cholesterol: 35mg (12% DV)
Sodium: 80mg (3% DV)
Carbs: 120g (40% DV)!!!!
Protein: 25g
Vitamin C: 163% DV
Calcium: 10% DV
Vitamin A: 6% DV

It makes about 2 pints, so I usually have one early in the day and one after lifting. As you can see it's very healthy for you, but the best part for weightlifting is the high calories and carbs, and 25g of protein for good measure. Most of the carbs are 'wet carbs' because they come from fruits and are bound together by water, so they go right into the bloodstream giving you a lot of energy and also providing quick recovery after a workout. Also remember if you don't have enough carbs in your system when you workout, your body uses protein for energy, which is the opposite of what you want!


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Is 2 pints = 600 cal. or 1 pint = 600 cal.? 

It looks great. I am going to give it a try. I will have to swap vanilla flavored whey protein with chocolate flavor because that's what I got. Thanks for posting the recipe.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

All the nutrition info is for both pints combined. I don't know if chocolate flavor will taste very good in there, but it's worth a shot I suppose. Also, you can substitute orange juice for the lemonade and that tastes pretty good too.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I blended frozen peaches and strawberries, chocolate sorbet, vanilla soymilk and a scoop of chocolate flavored whey. It turned out ok. There was a slightly bitter after taste because of the strawberries I think. I am going to try bananas instead next time.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

12.5g of protein is low you should add more


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

The focus of this smoothie is on the carbs for me because I have two separate protein shakes a day that have 50g each. I just throw a scoop in the smoothie for the heck of it, and the vanilla flavor tastes good in it.


----------

